# Anti-depressants



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

I have just been started on anti-depressants and they are making me feel quite ill, I mean I expected a little bit of nausea but this is much worse than a little bit. Just wondering if this is normal? Of course for medical advice I will be going back to the doctor who prescribed them but I can't do that for a bit so I thought I'd ask on here. As the last time I was on them I was about 7 years old and am now much older than that, LOL (23 years)...

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

I have just been started on anti-depressants and they are making me feel quite ill, I mean I expected a little bit of nausea but this is much worse than a little bit. Just wondering if this is normal? Of course for medical advice I will be going back to the doctor who prescribed them but I can't do that for a bit so I thought I'd ask on here. As the last time I was on them I was about 7 years old and am now much older than that, LOL (23 years)...

Heather...


----------



## Banned (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Heather,

Of course, see your doctor.  Maybe s/he can change the dosage or even the prescription.  

I found when I was on anti-depressants the first time (when I was 25) and I found they were great for me.  When I went back on them now at 30, my body reacted much differently than the first time around and I had to greatly reduce the dosage because after a month of no sleep, I decided insomnia was not a good thing 

Have you tried taking them with food?  That can help the nausea too.


----------



## Banned (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey Heather,

Of course, see your doctor.  Maybe s/he can change the dosage or even the prescription.  

I found when I was on anti-depressants the first time (when I was 25) and I found they were great for me.  When I went back on them now at 30, my body reacted much differently than the first time around and I had to greatly reduce the dosage because after a month of no sleep, I decided insomnia was not a good thing 

Have you tried taking them with food?  That can help the nausea too.


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, it could be the lack of food I eat as well as the stress I am under, not just the tablets!!! See I don't eat or sleep really either, LOL... 

Thanks for the reply.

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, it could be the lack of food I eat as well as the stress I am under, not just the tablets!!! See I don't eat or sleep really either, LOL... 

Thanks for the reply.

Heather...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 1, 2005)

What is the medication, Heather? And what dose are you taking currently?

It is important to understand that not all antidepressants are the same or have the same side-effects. Also note that certain side-effects during the first few days (adaptation effects, really) aren't that unusual but my usual advice is if you don't start seeing a significant improvement in side-effects in the first 5 days, go back to your doctor and ask him/her to change you to something else.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 1, 2005)

What is the medication, Heather? And what dose are you taking currently?

It is important to understand that not all antidepressants are the same or have the same side-effects. Also note that certain side-effects during the first few days (adaptation effects, really) aren't that unusual but my usual advice is if you don't start seeing a significant improvement in side-effects in the first 5 days, go back to your doctor and ask him/her to change you to something else.


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

Citalopram is the medication and 20mg.

Yeah I know they aren't all the same and I knew they had side effects but I am really really unwell  and I just didn't expect to be this unwell which is what got me worried! 

Thanks for the reply and advice 

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 1, 2005)

Citalopram is the medication and 20mg.

Yeah I know they aren't all the same and I knew they had side effects but I am really really unwell  and I just didn't expect to be this unwell which is what got me worried! 

Thanks for the reply and advice 

Heather...


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay. You did start on a relatively low dose which is usally recommended. Citalopram (Celexa) can have that side effect -- again, taking it with food may help but if it isn't diminishing within the next few days talk to your doctor about switching to something else.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay. You did start on a relatively low dose which is usally recommended. Citalopram (Celexa) can have that side effect -- again, taking it with food may help but if it isn't diminishing within the next few days talk to your doctor about switching to something else.


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply 

Heather...


----------



## Heather (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply 

Heather...


----------

